#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Книга Оле Нидала "Будда и любовь"

## Аньезка

Друзья, нужна ваша компетентная оценка. Тема может легко скатиться в холиварную, так что прошу контролировать этот момент (не хотелось бы, чтобы заколотили).

Читаю сейчас книгу Лама Оле Нидал. Будда и любовь. Как любить и быть счастливым и пребываю в бесконечном недоумении.
Книгу было бы правильнее назвать: "Шведская семья и как быть в ней счастливыми")))
Прошу понять (чтобы не было претензий на эту тему), что лично я в общем-то не против шведских семей и свободной любви, когда все участники этого дела согласны на такие отношения и не страдают от ревности... НО (!) я очень не люблю подтасовки фактов в пользу своих личных доктрин.
В частности, в этой книге приводятся некие "10 полезных действий", якобы преподанные Буддой, одно из которых звучит так:
"*Дарить счастье в сексуальной сфере*". 
Полезла гуглить, чтобы увидеть оригинал, но ничего не нашла. 
Зато "10 неблагих деяний" очень легко найти, там говорится о "неправильном сексуальном поведении".
Кто-нибудь знает, о какой сутре идет речь? Где Будда учит "дарить счастье в сексуальной сфере"?

----------

Ann Ginger (26.09.2011), Bob (26.09.2011), Denli (26.09.2011), Liza Lyolina (09.10.2011), Neroli (26.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (25.09.2011), Zom (25.09.2011), Вова Л. (26.09.2011), Дондог (26.09.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011), Читтадхаммо (26.09.2011)

----------


## Zom

Я могу привести другую сутту, где Будда, напротив, говорит что "в сексуальной сфере" можно (в глобально-сансарном смысле) подарить только несчастье ,)

----------

Ann Ginger (26.09.2011), Bob (26.09.2011), Denli (26.09.2011), Аньезка (25.09.2011), Леонид Ш (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011), Читтадхаммо (26.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

у господина Нидала весьма своеобразная трактовка Учения Будды.  :Frown:  :Smilie:  :Frown:  (смех сквозь слезы)   это я просто пытаюсь быть ооооочень вежливым.

----------

Bob (26.09.2011), Denli (26.09.2011), Дондог (26.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

> у господина Нидала весьма своеобразная трактовка Учения Будды.  (смех сквозь слезы)   это я просто пытаюсь быть ооооочень вежливым.


Я просто не понимаю, как можно что-то взять с потолка, разбить по пунктам и приписать это Будде. Ведь тут очень легко быть пойманным на конкретных ошибках. Ладно бы лекцию читал, но ведь это книга...

----------

Bob (26.09.2011), Denli (26.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (26.09.2011), Дондог (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Ладно бы лекцию читал, но ведь это книга...


Да ладно, это же Оле ,))

На самом деле есть более "строгие" (так выразимся) учителя, у которых тоже есть подобные ошибки, и именно в книгах. Так что этим не он один грешит. Вот почему и нужно изучать канонические тексты - а не работы учеников. Так сам Будда советовал поступать в одном из канонических текстов -))

----------

Bob (26.09.2011), Denli (26.09.2011), Дондог (26.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> В частности, в этой книге приводятся некие "10 полезных действий", якобы преподанные Буддой, одно из которых звучит так:
> "*Дарить счастье в сексуальной сфере*". 
> Полезла гуглить, чтобы увидеть оригинал, но ничего не нашла. 
> Зато "10 неблагих деяний" очень легко найти, там говорится о "неправильном сексуальном поведении".
> Кто-нибудь знает, о какой сутре идет речь? Где Будда учит "дарить счастье в сексуальной сфере"?


насколько я понимаю, это такое творческое переосмысление запрета на не должное сексуальное поведение, помноженное на обязательство вести существ к счастью.




> Я просто не понимаю, как можно что-то взять с потолка, разбить по пунктам и приписать это Будде. Ведь тут очень легко быть пойманным на конкретных ошибках. Ладно бы лекцию читал, но ведь это книга...


Ну поймают, и что? Вы же наверняка видели темы на Дхарма.орг.ру где холиварят за и против Оле. Кто хочет верить - тому никакие ошибки учителя не страшны.

----------

Denli (26.09.2011), Аньезка (25.09.2011), Дондог (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## Joy

Он конечно распространяет 'буддизм", вопрос только, какой.
И правда, что не один Нидал этим грешит - доводилось слышать и от последователей других учителей дикие рассуждения о буддизме, им преподанные (не буду называть)  :Frown:

----------

Denli (26.09.2011), Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## Milord

> "дарить счастье в сексуальной сфере"


Вот, если бы он проповедовал дарить счастье в сексуальной форме, я бы стал его учеником.
Сорри за оффтоп -- просто вырвалось )))

А вообще я тоже в недоумении, ага.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Он конечно распространяет 'буддизм", вопрос только, какой.
> И правда, что не один Нидал этим грешит - доводилось слышать и от последователей других учителей дикие рассуждения о буддизме, им преподанные (не буду называть)


 вот именно! если это буддизм то я глава аль-каиды и мать тереза в одном флаконе. прям как др джекил и мр хайд. 
и зря не будете называть. вот молчим, а потом удивляемся откуда в наших рядах не совсем адекватные личности

----------

Denli (26.09.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Аньезка, зачем ты тратишь время на такие книги?

----------

Denli (26.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (26.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (26.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (01.10.2011)

----------


## Шенпен

Не понимаю,собственно, ажиотажа.
Если "неправильное сексуальное поведение" -это негативное действие,то "правильное сексуальное поведение" -это позитивное действие.Для половозрелых взрослых людей,которые не являютсч монахами ,нет ничего сверхестественного.
Ни о каких шведский семьях и "свободной любви" речи в книге нет,хотя Дания недалеко от Швеции ушла :Smilie: 

П.С.Уважаемые Бханте не очень-то обсуждают Винаю с мирянами, но очень активно принимают участие в темах ,подобных этой.
Мне кажется,с монахами  о чём-нибудь другом гораздо полезнее поговорить.
И в заключение бесподобный Калу Ринпоче:



> Для того, кто практикует Махаяну и Ваджраяну, и понимает важность сочетания общей мотивации Махаяны с особыми техниками Ваджраяны,  не остается не имеющих смысл действий. Каждый акт нашей повседневной деятельности может стать добродетельной и духовно насыщенной ситуацией.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

что вы хотели обсудить в Винае?

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

> Не понимаю,собственно, ажиотажа.
> Если "неправильное сексуальное поведение" -это негативное действие,то "правильное сексуальное поведение" -это позитивное действие.Для половозрелых взрослых людей,которые не являютсч монахами ,нет ничего сверхестественного.
> Ни о каких шведский семьях и "свободной любви" речи в книге нет,хотя Дания недалеко от Швеции ушла
> 
> П.С.Уважаемые Бханте не очень-то обсуждают Винаю с мирянами, но очень активно принимают участие в темах ,подобных этой.
> Мне кажется,с монахами  о чём-нибудь другом гораздо полезнее поговорить.
> И в заключение бесподобный Калу Ринпоче:


1. Чисто логически положения "правильное сексуальное поведение" и "дарить счастье в сексуальной сфере", имхо, не равны, потому что последнее можно трактовать крайне широко, в зависимости от собственной распущенности и предпочтений)

2. О шведских семьях и свободной любви в книге много всего. Вы ее читали?



> В обществах, где сильны ближневосточно-христианские влияния, существует противоречащая свободе идея о том, что один человек может владеть другим и что вследствие данного в молодости обещания нужно провести друг с другом всю жизнь. И многие без нужды страдают из-за этого — по сорок лет или даже дольше. При этом люди часто заводят любовников, поскольку разводы долгое время не разрешались. И если мы вот так состоим в законном браке, но живем на самом деле раздельно, то, как и в любых других отношениях, нужно сохранять дружбу и проявлять внимательность друг к другу, не вторгаться в личное пространство и не ограничивать другого человека.
> 
> Если в круге силы вдохновляющей женщины появляется еще один мужчина или в круге силы мужчины появляется еще одна женщина, то всем троим нужно познакомиться, подружиться и сотрудничать. Этот весьма необычный для нашего общества пример чаще всего недолговечен — из-за того, что одному из троих не удается сохранять необходимую готовность делиться.
> 
> Если изначальный партнер только задним числом узнает о наличии второго человека, то в большинстве случаев доверие разрушается настолько, что вся эта затея оказывается безуспешной. Важно, чтобы все участники вместе договорились о возможном образе жизни и никто в этих отношениях не страдал. Для успеха таких отношений всегда нужно заботиться о счастье всех и иметь зрелость для того, чтобы нас не задевали чересчур личные чувства.
> 
> Если у одного из нас случается роман с кем-нибудь другим, чрезвычайно важно, чтобы роль жены или мужа была защищена. Наш супруг всегда должен оставаться на первом месте. Главное — чтобы он чувствовал себя уверенно. В конечном итоге все удается именно благодаря его великодушию и любви.


3. Мнение монахов меня в данной теме интересует прежде всего потому, что они хорошо знакомы с сутрами.

----------

Bob (26.09.2011), Denli (26.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Побывав на лекции Оле Нидала, лично слышал:

по поводу страсти и секса: "чтобы избавиться от желания, нужно найти человека которым тоже сильно овладели страсть и желание, и делать друг другу очень приятно, доставлять друг другу много удовольствия в сексе."

по поводу монашества и секса: "Монашество - это сложно, это много обетов, это воздержание от секса, зачем нам западным людям это? Лучше дарить друг другу радость секса, делать много приятного друг другу. Но не нужно насильно принуждать к сексу, только по взаимному согласию, чтобы не было конфликта, чтобы все получали удовольствие."

----------

Denli (26.09.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ни о каких шведский семьях и "свободной любви" речи в книге нет,хотя Дания недалеко от Швеции ушла


Еще специально для Шенпена.




> Современные формы семьи
> 
> Представление о том, что другим человеком можно обладать («…пока смерть не разлучит нас»), в свободных странах постепенно растворяется, и все более обычной становится смена партнеров даже в семьях с детьми. Сегодня многие могут себе позволить быть критичными. Не так часто встречаются ситуации, когда человеку приходится терпеть сложного партнера, ведь в крайнем случае помощь окажет социально ориентированное государство. Экономическая зависимость все реже играет какую-либо роль, и возникает больше семей типа patchwork (лоскутное одеяло).
> 
> Увлекательную возможность представляет собой добровольное объединение в «большую семью». Это значит, что родители ради детей продолжают жить вместе, оставаясь в браке или нет, и к ним на более или менее длительное время приходят новые партнеры.
> 
> При условии взаимной внимательности такая форма совместной жизни очень хороша для детей. Для супругов это непросто, но если они учатся превыше всего ценить счастье всех участников ситуации — вместо того чтобы снова и снова напоминать друг другу о старых обидах и давать волю трудным чувствам, — то чаще всего такой стиль жизни полезнее для малышей, чем проживание только с одним из родителей.
> 
> Большая семья защищает детей от сильного чувства неуверенности. Дети не видят родителей в ситуациях слабости или шантажа. Общаясь с мамой, они никогда не слышат, чтобы она плохо отзывалась о папе, и наоборот. Если таким образом обманывать доверие детей, у них возникает гораздо больше неврозов, и впоследствии эмоциональные связи даются им сложнее, чем детям из семей, живущих вместе.
> ...

----------

Denli (26.09.2011)

----------


## Шенпен

> Побывав на лекции Оле Нидала, лично слышал:
> 
> по поводу страсти и секса: "чтобы избавиться от желания, нужно найти человека которым тоже сильно овладели страсть и желание, и делать друг другу очень приятно, доставлять друг другу много удовольствия в сексе."


Упустили важную деталь:  положительные впечатления пондосить всем Буддам и Бодхисаттвам.

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Современные формы семьи.........


Но тут кстати, Оле ни к чему не призывает, а просто описывает состояние современной Европы, которое видит перед глазами. Хотя остается не понятным, зачем все это пишет человек, позиционирующий себя как буддийского учителя. Ты книгу дочитала? Какие выводы там делаются, и вообще каков общий посыл?

----------

Denli (26.09.2011), Дондог (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## Шенпен

> Еще специально для Шенпена.


Книгу читал,правда давно. Этот момент подзабыл.Спасибо за цитату.
Ну только тогда это не только Шведские,но и Непальские и Тибетские семьи.Это лучше чем камнями закидывать.Кстати ,именно тут нет заявок на то,что это слова Будды.

----------


## ullu

А как ты, Ань, представляешь себе по другому обучению осознанному поведению в сексуальных отношениях ?
Понятно , что секс это значимая часть жизни и с сексуальным поведением связано множество конфликтов, напряжений , привязаностей и злобы.
Поэтому он и не обходит вниманием эту часть жизни и поведения и объясняет как вести себя осознанно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Выбросите эту книгу в помойное ведро и не засоряйте своё сознание.

----------

Bob (26.09.2011), Denli (26.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (26.09.2011), Леонид Ш (26.09.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (26.09.2011), Читтадхаммо (26.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Упустили важную деталь:  положительные впечатления пондосить всем Буддам и Бодхисаттвам.


я так понял чувственные ощущения от секса подносить Будде? поправте если я вас не так понял?

----------


## Топпер

> Не понимаю,собственно, ажиотажа.
> Если "неправильное сексуальное поведение" -это негативное действие,то "правильное сексуальное поведение" -это позитивное действие.


Вывод неверен.

Правильное сексуальное поведение - нейтральное действие. А вот *отказ* от неправильного сексуального - позитивное. Ещё более позитивное действие -  брахмачарья. Для мирян это полезно от 1 до 4 дней в месяц.

----------

Bob (26.09.2011), Denli (26.09.2011), Liza Lyolina (09.10.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (26.09.2011), Vadim K (26.09.2011), Zom (26.09.2011), Дондог (26.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (26.09.2011), Леонид Ш (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Вывод неверен.
> 
> Правильное сексуальное поведение - нейтральное действие. А вот *отказ* от неправильного сексуального - позитивное. Ещё более позитивное действие -  брахмачарья. Для мирян это полезно от 1 до 4 дней в месяц.


А как получится вести себя правильно, не отказавшись при этом от неправильного?
Ведь что бы вести себя правильно нужно знать что правильно, что нет и следить за тем, что бы не вести себя неправильно. Ведь невозможно создать правильное поведение, избегая устранение неправильного, потому что правильное это просто отсутствие неправильного. Нет?

----------


## Топпер

> А как получится вести себя правильно, не отказавшись при этом от неправильного?


От неправильного нужно отказаться. Это - не творить неблагой каммы.



> Ведь что бы вести себя правильно нужно знать что правильно, что нет и следить за тем, что бы не вести себя неправильно. Ведь невозможно создать правильное поведение, избегая устранение неправильного,


Конечно.



> потому что правильное это просто отсутствие неправильного. Нет?


Если, например, вы перестали транжирить деньги на ненужных шопингах, это не значит, что сумма в вашем кармане стала увеличиваться. Она просто перестала убывать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Если, например, вы перестали транжирить деньги на ненужных шопингах, это не значит, что сумма в вашем кармане стала увеличиваться. Она просто перестала убывать.


Что-то не сходится.
Правильное поведение автоматически подразумевает отказ от неправильного,точнее оно им является, иначе оно невозможно. Отказ от неправильного - благое. Как при этом правильное , являясь отказом от неправильного, может быть нейтральным?

Правильное поведение также может включать в себя практику нравственности.  Поэтому накопление будет происходить.
Хотя в случае с благими и неблагими действиями накопление благих происходит и просто при отказе от неблагих. Поэтому аналогия с шопингом не совсем подходит.

----------


## Топпер

> Что-то не сходится.
> Правильное поведение автоматически подразумевает отказ от неправильного,точнее оно им является, иначе оно невозможно. Отказ от неправильного - благое.


Конечно благое. Если некто вначале грабил и убивал, а потом отказался от этого, - это благо. 
Но отказ от грабежа и убийства не накапливает благую камму автоматически. Иначе мы бы почти все имели бы огромный бонус каждый день из-за того, что не грабим корованы.



> Как при этом правильное , являясь отказом от неправильного, может быть нейтральным?


В плане, что не создаёт благой каммы. 



> Правильное поведение также может включать в себя практику нравственности.  Поэтому накопление будет происходить.
> Хотя в случае с благими и неблагими действиями накопление благих происходит и просто при отказе от неблагих.


Тогда зачем дана, сила, бхавана? Мы могли бы просто не делать 10 неблагих деяний. Этого было бы достаточно.

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011), Падма Осел (26.04.2015), Тант (26.09.2011)

----------


## Neroli

Как человек, прошедший через несколько разнообразных эзотерических, и не очень, учений, могу поделится одним наблюднием. Если "учитель" любит потрахаться, то и в его "учении" обязательно будет что-нибудь о пользе секса для духовного развития. Если "учитель" предпочитает беспорядочный секс, то в его "учении" обязательно будет о пользе бепорядочного секса для духовного развития. т.д. и т.п. Оказывается и в буддизме так. Честно говоря, не ожидала.  :Confused:

----------

Alex (26.09.2011), Bob (26.09.2011), Denli (26.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (26.09.2011), Vladiimir (26.09.2011), Аньезка (26.09.2011), Дондог (26.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (26.09.2011), Леонид Ш (26.09.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

> А как ты, Ань, представляешь себе по другому обучению осознанному поведению в сексуальных отношениях ?
> Понятно , что секс это значимая часть жизни и с сексуальным поведением связано множество конфликтов, напряжений , привязаностей и злобы.
> Поэтому он и не обходит вниманием эту часть жизни и поведения и объясняет как вести себя осознанно.


Погодите. 
Я же говорю, что не против комментариев господина Нидала на тему секса, где он говорит от своего лица. 
Меня смутило другое. Что Будде приписываются слова, где тот якобы говорит, что основное благое действие тела - дарить радость секса. 
Я в этом вижу осознанную манипуляцию сознанием последователей.

----------

Bob (26.09.2011), Denli (26.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (26.09.2011), Леонид Ш (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Что-то не сходится.
> Правильное поведение автоматически подразумевает отказ от неправильного,точнее оно им является, иначе оно невозможно. Отказ от неправильного - благое. Как при этом правильное , являясь отказом от неправильного, может быть нейтральным?


См. ламрим (хотя бы Гампопы).
_	В первом, подразделениях действия и результата, необходимо знать три [вида]: причина и результат недостохвального* действия; причина и результат достохвального действия; и причина и результат неподвижных действий._ (неподвижных - скорее нейтральных)

Теперь относительно положительных:
_	Что касается причин и результатов достохвальных действий, то действия, отвергающие десять недобродетельных поступков, и являются десятью добродетельными действиями. Если же действия соответствуют также интересам других - сохранение жизни других, проявление великой щедрости, пребывать в состоянии чистотого поведения, произнесение истины впрямую, примирение враждующих, неизменно мирная и откровенная беседа, изъяснение словами, исполненными смысла, малая привязанность и умеренность в действиях, медитация на любовь и так далее и проникновение в истинную суть.
_

Ну а теперь о нейтральных (неподвижных)
_	Что касается причин и результатов неподвижных действий, то медитация безучастного созерцания* как причина [ведет] к обретению созерцательного перерождения как результата; и что касается безучастного созерцания, то существует восемь подготовительных, восемь действительных созерцаний и особое созерцание. Созерцательным перерождением как результатом является состояние семнадцати семейств богов сферы форм и боги четырех видов, [характеризуемые] бесформенными аятанами [источниками сознания]*.
_

То есть отказ от негативного еще не означает позитив. Скорее как раз нейтральное действие. Когда осуществляются действия обратные негативным, тогда это уже положительное, он не нейтральное. Ну а собственно практики (особенно шинэ) являются скорее нейтральными.

(но вот-вот прибегут сторонники ККАПОН и начнут ругаться, что их не уважают)

----------

Denli (26.09.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ты книгу дочитала? Какие выводы там делаются, и вообще каков общий посыл?


Пока не дочитала.)

----------


## ullu

> Тогда зачем дана, сила, бхавана? Мы могли бы просто не делать 10 неблагих деяний. Этого было бы достаточно.


Что б больше накапливать. 
Не делать не просто. Когда не убиваем все равно накапливаем неблагую из-за ложных воззрений.

----------


## Olle

> Пока не дочитала.)


Вопрос: а зачем?

----------


## ullu

> То есть отказ от негативного еще не означает позитив. Скорее как раз нейтральное действие. Когда осуществляются действия обратные негативным, тогда это уже положительное, он не нейтральное. Ну а собственно практики (особенно шинэ) являются скорее нейтральными.


Не поняла...в цитате же и сказано ведь : то действия, отвергающие десять недобродетельных поступков, и являются десятью добродетельными действиями.
Как это тогда выходит: отказ от негативного еще не означает позитив
?

----------


## Аньезка

> Вопрос: а зачем?


Чтобы лучше разбираться в том, чему учат Учителя, называющие себя буддистскими. 
Чтобы составить свое мнение.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Как это тогда выходит: отказ от негативного еще не означает позитив
> ?


Отказ от негатива не означает позитив. Если делать позитивные действия - только тогда позитив и будет (точнее - тогда только и будут накапливать причины для благого результата). Отказ от некачественной пищи - не дает нанести вред организму. Прием качественной пищи - дает возможность организму нормально и хорошо функционировать  :Smilie:

----------

Вова Л. (26.09.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Что б больше накапливать. 
> Не делать не просто. Когда не убиваем все равно накапливаем неблагую из-за ложных воззрений.


Это если хотим в душе убить. 
Правда это будет уже недоброжелательность, а не убийство.

----------


## ullu

> Погодите. 
> Я же говорю, что не против комментариев господина Нидала на тему секса, где он говорит от своего лица. 
> Меня смутило другое. Что Будде приписываются слова, где тот якобы говорит, что основное благое действие тела - дарить радость секса. 
> Я в этом вижу осознанную манипуляцию сознанием последователей.


Да, здесь ему надо было привести так как было объяснено Буддой, а потом дать свой комментарий. Так обычно все учителя делают, зачитывают первоисточник, а потом дают свой комментарий.

----------


## ullu

> Отказ от негатива не означает позитив. Если делать позитивные действия - только тогда позитив и будет (точнее - тогда только и будут накапливать причины для благого результата). Отказ от некачественной пищи - не дает нанести вред организму. Прием качественной пищи - дает возможность организму нормально и хорошо функционировать


А написано, что означает.
Вы же сами цитату дали.

----------


## ullu

> Это если хотим в душе убить. 
> Правда это будет уже недоброжелательность, а не убийство.


Я про другое не благое умом. Но все равно , смысл в том, что просто не совершать очень не просто.

----------


## Топпер

> Я про другое не благое умом. Но все равно , смысл в том, что просто не совершать очень не просто.


Да. И в этом смысле отказ от неблагого - благо.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А написано, что означает.
> Вы же сами цитату дали.


Сам по себе отказ не является действием. Как он может быть благим?
А по цитате видно, что действия отвергающие или противостоящие им. Но не отказ как таковой. В какой-то мере это благо для себя и других. Но если рассматривать более строго - это нейтральное действие (сам отказ - нейтрален). А осуществление противоположного - уже благое.

----------


## ullu

> Сам по себе отказ не является действием. Как он может быть благим?
> А по цитате видно, что действия отвергающие или противостоящие им. Но не отказ как таковой. В какой-то мере это благо для себя и других. Но если рассматривать более строго - это нейтральное действие (сам отказ - нейтрален). А осуществление противоположного - уже благое.


"Обычно говорят, что десять благих действий состоят в том, чтобы, зная о последствиях десяти неблагих действий, искренне принять обет никогда их не совершать. Таким образом, это значит не убивать, не брать чужого и т. д. Чтобы принять такой обет, не требуется присутствия учителя или наставника. Ты можешь сам принять решение, что не будешь убивать, никогда или в определенных местах и в определенное время, или не будешь лишать жизни определенных живых существ и т. д. Все это благие действия. Если ты примешь такой [обет] перед лицом гуру, братьев по Дхарме или перед изображением Трех Драгоценностей, он будет исключительно сильным.
Однако недостаточно просто неопределенной мысли: «Не буду убивать». Необходимо принять обет не совершать неблагого действия при любых обстоятельствах. При этом даже мирянин, для которого невозможно всегда воздерживаться от убийства, может взять обет не убивать в определенный период года, например в первый месяц — месяц чудес [Будды] 1 или в четвертый месяц, называемый вайшакха 2. Или можно взять обет не убивать во время каждого полнолуния и новолуния и т. д. Принимая обеты на какой-то период года, месяца или на определенные дни, ты можешь получить большую пользу.

Есть такая история. Давным-давно один деревенский мясник в присутствии Арья Катьяяны принял обет не убивать ночью. Переродившись в неопределимом аду, днем он был вынужден страдать в раскаленном железном доме, зато ночью блаженствовал в небесном дворце в окружении четырех небесных дев."

Патрул Ринпоче.

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## ullu

"
2.2.2.2.	Переживания, соответствующие причине
Благодаря отказу от убийства ты живешь долго и почти не болеешь.
Благодаря отказу от присвоения чужого ты богат и тебя не донимают враги и воры.
Благодаря отказу от разврата у тебя красивая супруга и почти никто не проявляет к тебе враждебности.
Благодаря отказу от лжи тебя все хвалят и любят.
Благодаря отказу от клеветы твои слуги и последователи выказывают послушание.
Благодаря отказу от оскорблений ты слышишь только приятные речи.
Благодаря отказу от пустословия к твоим словам прислушиваются.
Благодаря отказу от алчности твои желания исполняются.
Благодаря отказу от недоброжелательства ты избавляешься от опасностей.
Благодаря отказу от ложных взглядов в твоем уме крепнет высшее воззрение."

Патрул Ринпоче.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Патрул Ринпоче.


Ламримы немного по-разному некоторые вещи трактуют. Хотя в какой-то мере отказ от чего-то есть благо, особенно если перед этими была сильная тяга к негативным действиям. Но если тяги нет, что вы будете делать?  :Smilie:  Тогда отказ не будет благом (но и не-благом)

----------


## Топпер

> "
> 2.2.2.2.	Переживания, соответствующие причине
> Благодаря отказу от убийства ты живешь долго и почти не болеешь.
> Благодаря отказу от присвоения чужого ты богат и тебя не донимают враги и воры.
> Благодаря отказу от разврата у тебя красивая супруга и почти никто не проявляет к тебе враждебности.
> Благодаря отказу от лжи тебя все хвалят и любят.
> Благодаря отказу от клеветы твои слуги и последователи выказывают послушание.
> Благодаря отказу от оскорблений ты слышишь только приятные речи.
> Благодаря отказу от пустословия к твоим словам прислушиваются.
> ...


Всё правильно. Отказаз от этих действий не продлит жизнь и здоровье, а просто не создаст лишние препятствия, которые могут быть выражены в досрочном прерывании жизни или вызвать болезнь.

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## ullu

Не знаю даже тогда. 
Пока думаю, что тогда наверное надо совершать благие ( хотя их и так лучше совершать, а не просто отказываться, чего время то терять ).
Но смущает меня то, что я считаю что какая-то непременно деятельность приводит к накоплению заслуг. А этом может оказаться не так...

----------


## ullu

> Всё правильно. Отказаз от этих действий не продлит жизнь и здоровье, а просто не создаст лишние препятствия, которые могут быть выражены в досрочном прерывании жизни или вызвать болезнь.


Да, продления жизни не происходит, происходит избегание созревания неблагой кармы.
А что бы продлить надо конечно что-то ещё делать.
Но ведь можно избежать уже рождения в трех низших мирах выходит.

----------


## Топпер

> Да, продления жизни не происходит, происходит избегание созревания неблагой кармы.
> А что бы продлить надо конечно что-то ещё делать.
> Но ведь можно избежать уже рождения в трех низших мирах выходит.


Опять же, за  счёт нетворения неблагой каммы, ведущей туда или усугубляющей другую неблагую камму.

----------


## ullu

Зафлудили тему о сексе разговорами о карме. :Big Grin:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но ведь можно избежать уже рождения в трех низших мирах выходит.


Ну вы же не знаете какие еще результаты прошлых деяний созреют  :Smilie: 
Вон и Шакьямуни не смог избежать последствий от убийства человека на судне (история про Чёрного дротика). Плод все равно созрел

----------


## ullu

> Опять же, за  счёт нетворения неблагой каммы, ведущей туда или усугубляющей другую неблагую камму.


Да, конечно. За счет этого, не за счет создания благой кармы.

----------


## Denli

> Я просто не понимаю, как можно что-то взять с потолка, разбить по пунктам и приписать это Будде. Ведь тут очень легко быть пойманным на конкретных ошибках.


А у них жесткая цензура, и членам их секты читать другие книги мягко говоря не рекомендуется. Так что про его конкретные ошибки никто из паствы никогда не узнает... 
Что уж о других книгах говорить, если г-н Нидал не-рекомендовал к прочтению полный (не купированный) вариант "Драгоценного украшения Освобождения"?

----------

Bob (26.09.2011), Pedma Kalzang (26.09.2011), Аньезка (26.09.2011), Артем Тараненко (26.09.2011), Дондог (26.09.2011), Карма Палджор (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Ну вы же не знаете какие еще результаты прошлых деяний созреют 
> Вон и Шакьямуни не смог избежать последствий от убийства человека на судне (история про Чёрного дротика). Плод все равно созрел


Не, конечно не знаю. Так я ж и не говорю что не надо накапливать с помощью даны и т.д. Я имею ввиду, что отказ от неблагого это тоже благое. 
То есть приносит пользу.
С тем, что благая карма не накапливается при этом - согласна.

----------


## ullu

> . 
> Что уж о других книгах говорить, если г-н Нидал не-рекомендовал к прочтению полный (не купированный) вариант "Драгоценного украшения Освобождения"?


Да ладно! Как такое может быть? :EEK!:

----------


## Denli

> И правда, что не один Нидал этим грешит - доводилось слышать и от последователей других учителей дикие рассуждения о буддизме, им преподанные (не буду называть)


В общем-то правильно... Что уж про Нидала говорить, если некоторым достойным и извесным учителям на ретритах в Москве девушек подносят???

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да ладно! Как такое может быть?


Этот вопрос (да и другие подобные) частенько поднимались здесь. Но сейчас вроде как есть запрет на холивары. Поэтому много интересного вы здесь не прочтёте. Ну если только в личку к бывшим представителям ККАПОН не постучитесь.

----------


## Denli

> Да ладно! Как такое может быть?


Может. Я лично издавал полный перевод ламрима Гампопы. И мне лично отказали взять книгу для централизованной реализации в магазины общины сославшись на то, что г-н Нидал "Не рекомендовал ее к прочтению в полном виде, так как в ней упоминаются некоторые моменты касательно монашества и целибата, которые могут отвратить молодых адептов школы от правильного понимания учения Алмазного Пути Карма Кагью".

----------

Карма Палджор (26.09.2011), Леонид Ш (26.09.2011)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> А у них жесткая цензура, и членам их секты читать другие книги мягко говоря не рекомендуется. Так что про его конкретные ошибки никто из паствы никогда не узнает... 
> Что уж о других книгах говорить, если г-н Нидал не-рекомендовал к прочтению полный (не купированный) вариант "Драгоценного украшения Освобождения"?


Ложь

----------


## Топпер

> Ложь


Похоже, что нет. Неоднократно подобное слышал от нескольких людей.
Вообще, если говорить по делу, то нужно просто сравнить тексты двух изданий. Купированный Ламрим Гамбопы, насколько я понимаю, издан?

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> В общем-то правильно... Что уж про Нидала говорить, если некоторым достойным и извесным учителям на ретритах в Москве девушек подносят???


Это уже какая-то вообще ложь желтушная! Вы Бф с катмандинской помойкой не перепутали?

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Это уже какая-то вообще ложь желтушная! Вы Бф с катмандинской помойкой не перепутали?


Gavayskiy пожалуйста, поосторожнее с такими обвинениями. Обвинение во лжи - серьёзная вещь.

----------


## Denli

> Ложь


Все вопросы к Андрею Степанову. Он мне это сказал лично.




> Я лично издавал полный перевод ламрима Гампопы. И мне лично отказали взять книгу для централизованной реализации в магазины общины сославшись на то, что г-н Нидал "Не рекомендовал ее к прочтению в полном виде, так как в ней упоминаются некоторые моменты касательно монашества и целибата, которые могут отвратить молодых адептов школы от правильного понимания учения Алмазного Пути Карма Кагью".

----------

Аньезка (26.09.2011), Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Может. Я лично издавал полный перевод ламрима Гампопы. И мне лично отказали взять книгу для централизованной реализации в магазины общины сославшись на то, что г-н Нидал "Не рекомендовал ее к прочтению в полном виде, так как в ней упоминаются некоторые моменты касательно монашества и целибата, которые могут отвратить молодых адептов школы от правильного понимания учения Алмазного Пути Карма Кагью".


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Gavayskiy пожалуйста, поосторожнее с такими обвинениями. Обвинение во лжи - серьёзная вещь.


Я прекрансно осознаю что говрю. Липатов - лжец, никаких девушек никаким учителям не подносится.

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Я прекрансно осознаю что говрю. Липатов - лжец, никаких девушек никаким учителям не подносится.


Вы можете попросить Дениса подтвердить его слова, но опровергнуть их просто так, не побывав на всех затворах всех учителей не можете.

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я прекрансно осознаю что говрю. Липатов - лжец, никаких девушек никаким учителям не подносится.


Гавайский. Липатов вполне может представить данные другого лица, от которого это слышал (как относительно подношения девушек, так и относительно ремарок Оле о Драгоценном украшении освобождения). Обвинять без причины у вас любят. А вот потребовать объяснений вы похоже не рискуете.

Интересно, что получится, если Липатов потребует сатисфакции.

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Я прекрансно осознаю что говрю. Липатов - лжец, никаких девушек никаким учителям не подносится.


Ну что-ж... вы тоже лжец, потому что обвинили истинное утверждение о запрете, наложеном г-ном Нидалом на ламрим Гампопы, ложным. Ну и кто из нас двоих лжец???  :Kiss: 

Касательно подношений... либо вы слишком мало знаете, либо я - слишком много. А ведь я еще и про других достойных и известных лам могу рассказать, которые напиваются и обсираются в квартирах спонсоров.

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Вы можете попросить Дениса подтвердить его слова, но опровергнуть их просто так, не побывав на всех затворах всех учителей не можете.


Могу легко, это бред сивой кобылы. Если человек это где-то услышал, он так и должен написать: я слышал, будто такое было. А не писать как просврешившийся факт

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## Denli

> так и относительно ремарок Оле о Драгоценном украшении освобождения


Ремарки Оле о Драгоценном украшении мне передавал лично Андрей Степанов. Хотя, возможно Гавайский совсем недавно в АПКК и не знает, кто это такой.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Гавайский. Липатов вполне может представить данные другого лица, от которого это слышал (как относительно подношения девушек, так и относительно ремарок Оле о Драгоценном украшении освобождения). Обвинять без причины у вас любят. А вот потребовать объяснений вы похоже не рискуете.
> 
> Интересно, что получится, если Липатов потребует сатисфакции.


с учетом того, сколько вы сами вывалили лжи на АП на Дхармаорге, по прежнему настаиваю избавить меня от оббщения с вашей персоной

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ремарки Оле о Драгоценном украшении мне передавал лично Андрей Степанов. Хотя, возможно Гавайский совсем недавно в АПКК и не знает, кто это такой.


Похоже Гавайского интересует то, где девушек подносили. С указанием лиц, времени а фактов. Считает что его обманывают

----------

Denli (26.09.2011), Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> с учетом того, сколько вы сами вывалили лжи на АП на Дхармаорге, по прежнему настаиваю избавить меня от оббщения с вашей персоной


1. Лжи не было. Доказать обратное ваши друзья не смогли. Кроме угроз со стороны ваших друзей, обвинений в лжи, использовании политтехнологий и пр.
2. Ваше мнение обо мне как-то не интересует.
3. Ваши друзья также показали незнание ваджраяны, которую типа практикуют. И показали хорошо приверженность к сплетням и прочим негативным действиям тела, речи и ума.

----------

Denli (26.09.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрывается ввиду холивара

----------

Ann Ginger (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------

